

Anti Facial Recognition Visor - edgarvaldes
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2013/06/anti-facial-recognition-visor/

======
jjsz
What can a luddite do in a future surveillance state? They can't use masks,
anonymity is lost. The best a luddite can do is stay in the suburbs and
hopefully have old money.

------
terminalmage
I'm holding out for a scramble suit, personally.

